# Cool GSD Bumper Stickers



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a bumper sticker on each of my cars. 
The first one says: *Step away from my mom*. The background on this one is a German Shepherd snarling.

On my other car the bumper sticker says:*German Shepherd Security...We don't call 911*. The background on this one is a German Shepherds face, but mostly focusing on the eyes of the dog.

I recently got a new car and I am trying to find a cool GSD sticker to put on it, so anyone with a GSD/or just a dog bumper sticker, what does yours say?


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have one says its not a pard with a buck toothed ******* on it and he's hold the leash of a gsd with a for sale sign. I had it designed for me by my friend.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

> pard with a buck toothed *******


I don't get it.  What's a "pard"?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Funny!! "pard" is when people spell shepERD, ShepARD..Im assuming anyway


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Every year I mail in the registration to get my dog's their license and each time they mail me back the registration saying that I own a Black and Tan male German Shepard and I always mail it back and write it's spelled SHEPHERD and they never correct it, next year I am sure it will be the same error.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

GermanShepherds6800 said:


> I have one says its not a pard with a buck toothed ******* on it and he's hold the leash of a gsd with a for sale sign. I had it designed for me by my friend.


That's awesome! Do you have any pictures you could post?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My vet spells it wrong, irks me! shepard. Onyx's breeder did the same thing, big red flag off the bat reading the "contract" she required for her BYB puppies.
I've heard it is an old world way of spelling it...right.
Here are my stickers on the truck: 








I have the same two on the left on my van. They are available at www.caninespecialts.com


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Every year I mail in the registration to get my dog's their license and each time they mail me back the registration saying that I own a Black and Tan male German Shepard and I always mail it back and write it's spelled SHEPHERD and they never correct it, next year I am sure it will be the same error.


Our town just started taking over the licensing. Same thing, spelled Shepard, I corrected them when I stopped in to renew. Told her it is a HERDing breed, so it is spelled ShepHERD. I hope that helps them remember how to spell it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Onyx'girl, those are very cool bumper stickers.

Dawn, don't hold your breath waiting for them to correct the spelling if they are anything like my city. I have been telling them for 2 years!

GermanShepherds6800-If you can post a pic of that bumper sticker!


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Onyx'girl...I love the triathlon sticker since I participate in triathlons..I think I need one.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

I am currently out of town teaching a handler class but when I return home I will post a photo. The artist/ my friend did an awesome job making it.She also made herself a t shirt version of it because she does not like bumper stickers but it says WTF is a pard? It's a shepHERD! lol keep in mind her designs are copyright protected please.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have the "Step Away From My Mom" sticker too. I also have a huge one that says "German Shepherd Mom" and "Caution: Schutzhund Dogs On Board" because eventually I will have more than one in Schutzhund.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

jaggirl47 said:


> I have the "Step Away From My Mom" sticker too. I also have a huge one that says "German Shepherd Mom" and "Caution: Schutzhund Dogs On Board" because eventually I will have more than one in Schutzhund.


Where did you get the German Shepherd Mom one from?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

German Shepherd Mom Sticker (Bumper) by thewishstore- 102749151


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I have been looking for one for my car as well. Here's a site I found. I don't know anything about this site, just a disclaimer. 

German Shepherd Bumper Stickers


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Thanks for the links.


No prob.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't put bumper stickers on my car because they always get damaged/dirty and then they end up looking bad, but I do have a window decal on one side window. It is a photo of a GSD head and says German Shepherds Rule the Road. I bought it from someone on this forum actually. 
I also have a decal that is just a silhouette of a GSD but I haven't put that one on the car yet. 

I used to have a sign like this on the other side window (except GSD instead of Golden):











This is the type I have in the other window (it's in a side window like this picture has, althouh that's not my car):


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Chicago, does the person who sold you the GSD head decal still sell them? And if so, are they still on this forum? If so, I want one!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Chicago, does the person who sold you the GSD head decal still sell them? And if so, are they still on this forum? If so, I want one!


I think they just had the one decal, but you can find them elsewhere online. Here's one place I think sells them:
http://glasstatz.com/


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

*bumper stickers*

We do hotrods and custom cars so we don't stick bumper stickers but husband has a neat idea that works very well. We get scrap magnetic sheets from the vinyl sign shops(like what they use to make door signs for the big trucks) Then stick the bumper sticker to the magnetic sheet and then stick to the cars. This only works if you actually still have metal on your vehicle. I like all the stickers everyone has posted so far.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

You guys got me searching for Schuthund decals and I found this! LOVE IT!

Field of Dreams/ Schutzhund/ Photography Greeting by ruthbailey


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I love decals! 

Schutzhund Decals

Schutzhund Collage Decals


OH YEA! German Shepherd Sticker (Rectangle) by ilovepitbulls- 270091788

For all my sable owners out there! Sable German Shepherd face Sticker (Oval) by roninhausdesign- 84464778


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you WarrantsWifey, I am going to check out these decals now.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I love the ones from this shop! 

Amazon.com: GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG VINYL DECAL: Everything Else


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a magnetic bumper sticker and a magnetic round decal. The bumper sticker says CAUTION K9 and I got it at the Sieger show a few years ago. It won't stick on my bumper because it's not metal, but I figured I could put it on the tailgate although I have never actually used it. The round decal says Caution Therapy Dogs and it has 2 Golden Retriever silhouettes on it (I got it when I had my Golden). 

I'm kinda afraid to use those on the car though because I am worried someone might steal them.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

No one has ever stole my magnetic signs and they are generic caution dogs so would work for any breed and they are the commercial grade heavy large ones that cost quite a bit. But with people you never can really know either lol


----------

